# National Lowrider Association Car Show



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

Click HERE for a registration form!


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

bump....


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

bump.....


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

bump...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

bump...


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

bump...


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

FIND A NEW AVIATER


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

bump...


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Oct 7 2007, 10:26 AM~8947085
> *FIND A NEW AVIATER
> *


What? Don't make me laugh homie..... I would clown u in here, but that's not what I'm here for. I'll PM you for what I got to say about that BS.


----------



## bigdee81 (Sep 15, 2007)

what up with that? it's about the National Low Rider Association Super Show not an Aviater. I'm there hommie With Camera in Hand
Big Dee
Big TymerZ


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

ya know im there wit both my cameras... yeah looks like it will be off the chain


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm there..I'll talk to the homies too


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUBS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

bump...


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

Dedicated Riderz will be in the house for sure....


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

I know u guys are tired of the bumps....and I’m tired of posting them for that matter....but u know how it is.....just trying to get some exposure by keeping it at the top. uffin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I see no Truck Hop category! May i ask why?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 13 2007, 10:33 PM~8995581
> *I see no Truck Hop category! May i ask why?
> *


Good question.... 

In my honest opinion, I don't think that's a category in high demand (not at this show at least). I would call and explain your set-up, and see what category/class you would be equivalent to if you were to register as the only truck hopper. I've seen trucks get down before at this show, but it's always been 1, maybe 2 the most. That HOT ass blue Mini-Blazer is one of 'em. That shit stands up IMIDIATLY! :0 I'm pretty sure if at least 2 or more trucks wanted to register as a separate "truck-hop" class, they would make that addition since it's still early.


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

SICKSIDE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALWAYS DOWN FOR NLRA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

can't wait 4 this show i'm ready 2 see the best of the best & the hottest of the hot be there or be square


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Oct 15 2007, 11:14 AM~9005099
> *can't wait 4 this show i'm ready 2 see the best of the best & the hottest of the hot be there or be square
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope everybody bring their best because we're inviting all the heavy hitters & shops too. Make no mistake about it, this will go down as one of the best.


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## NLRA (May 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HOW MUCH MONEY AND WHAT CLASSES???


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

All the prices & classes are on the first page on the flier. If you can, print it out & that may give you what your looking for.


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

a yall we looking for shot outs on who's all coming hit us up or let us know whats up speak on it


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## NLRA (May 24, 2006)

HOPE 2 SEE U ALL THERE


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I WONDER IF WE CAN HAVE A RECOGNITION OF THE LIL GUY WHO WAS MURDERED ON THE DAY OF THE UNITY CRUISE..A SPECIAL TROPHY AWARD WOULD BE COOL......... :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll see what we can do because we already have the trophies.But i will check first thing in the morning,& if nothing more scince i am the host of the ENTERTAINMENT while on stage i will give a moment of silence for him, plus his father is in the NLRA, peace to Marvin & family for thair lost.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Oct 16 2007, 11:41 PM~9019926
> *All the prices & classes are on the first page on the flier. If you can, print it out & that may give you what your looking for.
> *


IT DOESN'T SAY WHAT CLASSES ARE UP FOR MONEY OR HOW MUCH.


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

At this point what i do know is that the winner of every hop catergory wins $300 dollars & there are 7 catergories single pump luxury & chevy, double pump luxury & chevy, radical single & double pump & super radical.


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

hit up the NLRA to let us know your coming


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE......JUST DOWN THE STREET..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

Whats up everybody it's yo boy MR.BUCK. VICE PRESS of the NLRA, and as the host of the ENTERTAINMENT of the show heres what I'm going to do. Just like STREETSTYYLE gave a shot out and said that they will be there, I will give them a shot out on the MIC when the show is on, good looking out STREETSTYLE. Everybody else get at us right here let us know you coming.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

South End Ryderz representin' :thumbsup:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

Whats up everybody it's yo boy MR.BUCK. VICE PRESS of the NLRA, and as the host of the ENTERTAINMENT of the show heres what I'm going to do. Just like STREETSTYYLE gave a shot out and said that they will be there, I will give them a shot out on the MIC when the show is on, good looking out STREETSTYLE. Everybody else get at us right here let us know you coming


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

GOODTIMES IS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

We got you to GOODTIMES you will get yo shout out


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WE BROTHERS IN DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 GOING TO TRY TO BRING IT;;WE GOT A ELCO DO THE DANG THANG;;BRANG UR HOPER'S TO MY PICNIG;;;;;;;;BIG AL;;;;YEA WE DOING THE THANG IN THE 714;;; COME PARTY WITH US;;WHAT KIND OF FOOD DO U ALL WANT?? LET ME NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

We got you DIP N CAR CLUB you will get yo shot out


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

Roll call hit us up to get yo shout outs,


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

Roll call


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

where is all my riders at


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

NOV,4 ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ya'll better know ISLANDERS C.C. will be in the house. representing L.A. - doing it ISLANDERS STYLE!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

we got you ISLANDRES coming from that far you know we got to shout you out MUCH LOVE the NLRA


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

bumped once again....


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

Buck....How was that Pamona show doggy dogg?


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

Peace...


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Oct 25 2007, 08:23 PM~9086205
> *Buck....How was that Pamona show doggy dogg?
> *


the show was cool dog I liked it big ups to MUNOZ C.C


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Oct 27 2007, 05:19 PM~9097019
> *the show was cool dog I liked it big ups to MUNOZ C.C
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

O/K everybody we have one week left to get yo shout outs,see you sunday


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Oct 25 2007, 05:28 PM~9084254
> *we got you ISLANDRES coming from that far you know we got to shout you out MUCH LOVE the NLRA
> *


  FO SHO PIMPIN'...... CAN'T MISS THIS ONE. HOPE IT'S WORTH THE DRIVE - 6 HOURS AWAY.... WE REPRESENTING FROM THE NORTH SIDE (YAY AREA) TO THE FULLEST.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

the big "M" and foe sho sum of them "SUNDAY DRIVER" foo's will be there :biggrin:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 28 2007, 10:54 PM~9104286
> * FO SHO PIMPIN'...... CAN'T MISS THIS ONE. HOPE IT'S WORTH THE DRIVE - 6 HOURS AWAY.... WE REPRESENTING FROM THE NORTH SIDE (YAY AREA) TO THE FULLEST.
> *


A let me know when yall get in the house so we can show much love for that drive this is Mr Buck Vice Press. NLRA


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 29 2007, 07:02 AM~9105386
> *the big "M" and foe sho sum of them "SUNDAY DRIVER" foo's will be there :biggrin:
> *


We got you Big M right on time, a Wally Dogg get at me I need to talk to you :thumbsup:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93fleetwood4rm323 (Aug 6, 2007)

SUSPECTS WILL BE HAVING THERE 1ST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 93fleetwood4rm323 (Aug 6, 2007)

SUSPECTS WILL BE HAVING THERE 1ST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin: :cheesy: 



NOVEMBER 18,2007

AT ERNEST DEBBS PARK TO GET MORE INFO CHECK OUT OUR POST EVENT SITE


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: this is for the people who don't show up


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:there :thumbsdown:not there


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: there :thumbsdown: not there


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

STYLISTICS WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WELL FELLOWS BIG AL IS BRINGING DIP'N TO THE HOP AND SHOW WE GOING TO JUST DO THE THANG;; OK IF U WERE AT THE PICNIC U KNOW HOW WE DO IT;;FOOD WOMEN FUN AND BACK BUMPER;;;;REMEMBER BIG AL SAID THAT


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2007, 09:07 PM~9111449
> *WELL FELLOWS  BIG  AL  IS BRINGING DIP'N TO THE HOP AND SHOW WE GOING TO JUST DO THE THANG;; OK  IF U WERE AT THE PICNIC U KNOW HOW WE DO IT;;FOOD WOMEN FUN AND  BACK BUMPER;;;;REMEMBER BIG AL SAID THAT
> *


What's good Al... the picnic was cool homie.. I really enjoyed myself...thanx foe da free food and drinks.....you did it big Al....till next year......


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Oct 29 2007, 06:18 PM~9109691
> *We got you Big M right on time, a Wally Dogg get at me I need to talk to you :thumbsup:
> *


 CONTACT INFO SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

THE BIG GOODTIMES "LOS ANGELES " WILL BE IN DA HOUSE BACKING NRLA :thumbsup:


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

DROP OFFS ?????????? PRE-REG.


> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Oct 4 2007, 09:21 PM~8936140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :worship: hno: :biggrin:  :tongue: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Oct 30 2007, 02:24 PM~9116158
> *THE BIG GOODTIMES "LOS ANGELES " WILL BE IN DA HOUSE BACKING NRLA :thumbsup:
> *


THEN WHY IS IT I ONLY SEE YOUR HANDS WHEN YOU DRIVE THAT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

:guns: none of this, only this :worship: if you lose the hop :thumbsup: & this if you have fun


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

GOODTIMES L.A. WILL BE N DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ONE OF OUR HOPPERS IS GOING DOWN THERE THA HOMIE BIG TIM WITH HIS LS


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 2 2007, 07:28 PM~9143073
> *ONE OF OUR HOPPERS IS GOING DOWN THERE THA HOMIE BIG TIM WITH HIS LS
> *


Why don't you come homie? I've seen your hood....now it's time for you to see mine!!! By the way.....how ya been? Y tu carnal? How's his truck coming along? Hit me up sometime.


----------



## bigdee81 (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like there is going to be a Big Turn Out.
Don't forget to stop by the photo booth 106 righ next to Big Fish Productions.

Big Dee


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 3 2007, 10:52 AM~9145896
> *Why don't you come homie?  I've seen your hood....now it's time for you to see mine!!!  By the way.....how ya been?  Y tu carnal?  How's his truck coming along?  Hit me up sometime.
> *



I WAS GONNA GO BRO BUT IT'S MY LIL GIRLS BDAY 2MORROW 

MY LIL BRO'S TRUCK GETS PAINTED SOON IT'S IN PRIMER RIGHT NOW GOTTA BLOCK IT OUT ONE LAST TIME N WE SHAVED THA HANDELS AND TAILGATE 

I'LL SEE U DOWN THERE NEXT SUMMER BRO GONNA TAKE MY RIDE 2 ATLEAST 2 SHOWS DOWN THERE WITH SOME OF OUR OTHER RIDES


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 3 2007, 11:42 AM~9146154
> *I WAS GONNA GO BRO BUT IT'S MY LIL GIRLS BDAY 2MORROW
> 
> MY LIL BRO'S TRUCK GETS PAINTED SOON IT'S IN PRIMER RIGHT NOW GOTTA BLOCK IT OUT ONE LAST TIME N WE SHAVED THA HANDELS AND TAILGATE
> ...


Hey....your lil girl comes first homeboy. Kool.....saludame a tu bro. Dile al guey que me llame. No more house arrest for him? :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Make sure you give me the heads up before you come down......we could go cruise around.....I'll show you a spot or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## NLRA (May 24, 2006)

SEE EVERBODY AT THE SHOW IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE ON


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Now the NLRA siur knows how to do it BIG....can't wait to see who's gonna be the single pump winner....now dat very good footage for me....

See yall in da mernin...lol :biggrin:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

get there earley because the line will be long :0 :angry:  :wow: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## voodoo005 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Oct 15 2007, 08:52 PM~9010130
> *I hope everybody bring their best because we're inviting all the heavy hitters & shops too. Make no mistake about it, this will go down as one of the best.
> *


you know just dip n will be in this bitch :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

It is freankin' freezing outside but still working on them low-lows getting them ready for tomorrow. Went to the swap meet earlier to get me some new gear 4 tomorrow....alot of hoochie mommas.


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

certified ridaz will be thier :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any pics? and how did the event go ?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 4 2007, 06:42 PM~9153586
> *any pics? and how did the event go ?
> *


It was ok.......the ass shaking contest was really something. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 4 2007, 05:52 PM~9153661
> *It was ok.......the ass shaking contest was really something. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x3

I left early and miss out on the booty shaking.  

Owell, I made some Money on the Pat vs Colts game.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 5 2007, 01:52 AM~9153661
> *It was ok.......the ass shaking contest was really something. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


any pics?
was the hoes atleast decent or the kind you find on the street corners on friday nights ?


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

well just got home and i can say the show turn out was good but i dont think the people in charge of telling you what category your car is new the difference between full mild or street custom i was told my car was full custom and its not its mild and how can a 64 impala and a 90's caddy and a newer lexis hot wheel car all be in the same category competeing against each other? you tell me but you live and learn and now i know but the show did have a good turn out and maybe in the future they will get better at knowing categorys and than the shows will be off the hook..


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 4 2007, 07:01 PM~9153724
> *any pics?
> was the hoes atleast decent or the kind you find on the street corners on friday nights ?
> *


A few of them looked like the one you have pictured. And I ain't bullshittin'!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I enjoyed the hop............good turn out....lots of hoppers! :thumbsup:


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

ANY PICTURES OF THE BOOTY CONTEST.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: supa dupa show ...hey i left before the trophy's if i won one could somebody pm me please :biggrin:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

post up pictures


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 4 2007, 06:34 PM~9153977
> *I enjoyed the hop............good turn out....lots of hoppers! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 4 2007, 07:34 PM~9153977
> *I enjoyed the hop............good turn out....lots of hoppers! :thumbsup:
> *


X2
Orange Juice from ORANGE COVE came out hard topping over da ruller that was marked at 109 thanks to da homies RONN,RICKY BOBBY,And da BLOODY BASTARD CUNT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 4 2007, 07:34 PM~9153977
> *I enjoyed the hop............good turn out....lots of hoppers! :thumbsup:
> *


x3 or x4....where ever we're at now.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THE HIGHLIGHT OF THE DAY,CANDY LICKER :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 5 2007, 01:37 AM~9155756
> *THE HIGHLIGHT OF THE DAY,CANDY LICKER :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL COMMING TO U, THE SHOW WELL I WASN'T HAPPY I HAVE PIC'S SHOWING THE BOTTOM OF MY FRONY WHEEL AT 95 INCHES, I DON'T SEE HOW THE JUDGES DIDN;T GET THAT;;I GOT PROOF BUT THAT HOW IT GOES;;THE ELCO AIN'T DONE YET U WILL BE SEEING MORE OF IT IN THE FUTURE...THANKS FOR THE SHOUT OUT;OK;;HAVE A GOOD ONE;;DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;IF UR LOOKING TO JOIN CAL 714-6049092 AND ASK FOR BIG AL,, WE NEED MORE WINNERS;;OR E MAIL [email protected] AND GET BIG FISH NEW DVD # 16 AND SEE THE HYPE AND SEE HOE WE PUT IT DOWN;;;;;;;DIP'N;;;;


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:HAD A GOOD TIME...TODD FROM THE DREAM TEAM...GOT THAT AZZ........AND DA MONEY .........IT'S A "M" THANG!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

it was a nice sunday show... the hop was fun thanks to the cars and the gallery talkin' trash! :biggrin: 

props to 714 for that el co! and rich, that shake contest was outta control. chica in the white pants should have won :biggrin:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2007, 06:57 AM~9156535
> *BIG AL COMMING TO U, THE SHOW WELL I WASN'T HAPPY I HAVE PIC'S SHOWING  THE BOTTOM OF MY FRONY WHEEL AT 95 INCHES, I DON'T SEE HOW THE JUDGES DIDN;T GET THAT;;I GOT PROOF BUT THAT HOW IT GOES;;THE ELCO AIN'T DONE YET U WILL BE SEEING MORE OF IT IN THE FUTURE...THANKS FOR THE SHOUT OUT;OK;;HAVE A GOOD ONE;;DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;IF UR LOOKING TO JOIN CAL 714-6049092 AND ASK FOR BIG AL,, WE NEED MORE WINNERS;;OR E MAIL  [email protected]  AND GET BIG FISH NEW DVD # 16  AND SEE THE HYPE AND SEE HOE WE PUT IT DOWN;;;;;;;DIP'N;;;;
> *


Hey, props to you bro. That other Elco had NOTHING on you! I can't believe he wouldn't give up and call it quits. :0


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 2 2007, 07:28 PM~9143073
> *ONE OF OUR HOPPERS IS GOING DOWN THERE THA HOMIE BIG TIM WITH HIS LS
> *


What happened? I didn't see any LS hopping from WA. I did see a Caprice that hopped with WA plates.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Nov 5 2007, 10:03 AM~9157660
> *it was a nice sunday show... the hop was fun thanks to the cars and the gallery talkin' trash!  :biggrin:
> 
> props to 714 for that el co! and rich, that shake contest was outta control. chica in the white pants should have won  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Oct 29 2007, 09:44 PM~9111297
> *STYLISTICS WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 I DONT NO WAY???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

white pants


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Nov 5 2007, 11:10 AM~9158288
> *white pants
> *


pics? :cheesy:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Nov 5 2007, 09:03 AM~9157660
> *it was a nice sunday show... the hop was fun thanks to the cars and the gallery talkin' trash!  :biggrin:
> 
> props to 714 for that el co! and rich, that shake contest was outta control. chica in the white pants should have won  :biggrin:
> *


As the host of the show all I can say to be fair is we didn't pick the winner, we let the crowd pick the winner, so next time make more noise for who you want to win and hopefully it will be the one you like


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 4 2007, 06:02 PM~9153735
> *well just got home and i can say the show turn out was good but i dont think the people in charge of telling you what category your car is new the difference between full mild or street custom i was told my car was full custom and its not its mild and how can a 64 impala and a 90's caddy and a newer lexis hot wheel car all be in the same category competeing against each other? you tell me but you live and learn and now i know but the show did have a good turn out and maybe in the future they will get better at knowing categorys and than the shows will be off the hook..
> *


A thanks for your concerns and we will talk about this at the next meeting because we want to make sure that every body is happy so that we can become one of the biggest and the best car shows ever NLRA


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Nov 5 2007, 02:03 PM~9159633
> *A thanks for your concerns and we will talk about this at the next meeting because we want to make sure that every body is happy so that we can become one of the biggest and the best car shows ever NLRA
> *


thx mr buck and im sure you guys will get it streight and it will make your future shows even better much love to you all and good luck with your future shows


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

THATS MY TRUCK LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 5 2007, 10:39 AM~9157994
> *What happened?  I didn't see any LS hopping from WA.  I did see a Caprice that hopped with WA plates.
> *


THAT MY FRIEND IS RICKY BOBBY FROM BLACK MAGIC (LAS VEGAS) REPPIN THE WA PLATES LOL


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

The show was real cool..I enjoyed myself meeting new friends and finally getting to meet my lay it low buddys for the first time.. There was peace and unity from people all around...Buck did an excellent job as the host , he kept us entertained all day...my homies Young Ace , Big 2 Da Boy and Timtation ripped da stage wit dat CompTown music... the hop was off da chain..Big Al clowned hard wit his elco..
Some lady got lucky and spent 20 bucks on the raffle and won a 2 door caprice doin 50 inches courtesy of kool aid and NLRA..The booty shakin wasn't all that..but props to all the contestants..they worked hard...there were some good show cars out there...not to mention the harley davidsons.. The show was off da chain......

unfortunatly I could not film..I was told to pay 100 bucks to film... I wish I woulda known this or was far warned when I was given a flyer and emails weeks ago...but the strange thing is I seen spectators wit lil camcorders and they say they did not have to pay shit :angry:...but I guess its all politics...too bad I'm not a politician.....so to those who asked me to video your rides and the hops...I apalogize for not coverin the show...ill have my 100 next time to film :biggrin:

Thanx NLRA for inviting me


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Nov 5 2007, 10:23 AM~9158398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up dogstar..glad you like the pic I made it for G.just a lil appreciation for him...some gotta recognize "its still a G thang"


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Nov 5 2007, 01:03 PM~9159633
> *A thanks for your concerns and we will talk about this at the next meeting because we want to make sure that every body is happy so that we can become one of the biggest and the best car shows ever NLRA
> *


In time you guys will be...you are not far from it....good luck and much props to yall....


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 5 2007, 02:47 PM~9160003
> *What up dogstar..glad you like the pic I made it for G.just a lil appreciation for him...some gotta recognize "its still a G thang"
> *


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 5 2007, 01:39 PM~9159942
> *The show was real cool..I enjoyed myself meeting new friends and finally getting to meet my lay it low buddys for the first time.. There was peace and unity from people all around...Buck did an excellent job as the host , he kept us entertained all day...my homies Young Ace , Big 2 Da Boy and Timtation ripped da stage wit dat CompTown music... the hop was off da chain..Big Al clowned hard wit his elco..
> Some lady got lucky and spent 20 bucks on the raffle and won a 2 door caprice doin 50 inches courtesy of kool aid and NLRA..The booty shakin wasn't all that..but props to all the contestants..they worked hard...there were some good show cars out there...not to mention the harley davidsons.. The show was off da chain......
> 
> ...


good looking out on that stage host compliment, and what those other film people are not telling you is that they paid for a booth or they sponcered something which was even more then 100 dollars man you know how people are, trust me we treat every body the same even friends & family


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WILL POST NEW PIC OF SHOW''''ELCO;;;;


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2007, 08:00 PM~9162985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup al............i see 94" :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;NOW BE HONEST WITH UR SELF;;WHAT DOES THE PIC SHOW? SO WHY DID THEY GIVE ME A 87 INCH;;OH WELL THATS HOW IT BE;;;BUT U ALL CAN SEE FOR URSELF;;;THE NEXT HOP, I WILL MAKE IT PLAIN;;WE GOING TO HOPE THE RULER IS LONG ENOUGH;;;;;;;BIG AL


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

The NLRA would like to thank ever body for coming out to our first annual car show we had a great time with every THANKS THANKS THANKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

OK;; ME BUCK;;;THANKS FOR THE INVITE;;;;;BIG AL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I MENT MR..BUCK


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

DID I WIN A TROPHY :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Nov 5 2007, 08:23 PM~9163249
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOG OJ PUT IT DOWN ONE MORE TIME 4 THE 559 :thumbsup: :roflmao: OJ HIT 118 BACK TO EARTH CALLING ALL HOPPERS LINE M UPPP


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 5 2007, 02:05 PM~9159659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nephew dat look real tight and only 12 baterries :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dont listen to haters theyll always be there thats why they have different categories


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 5 2007, 08:55 PM~9163614
> *WHATS UP BIG DOG OJ PUT IT DOWN ONE MORE TIME 4 THE 559 :thumbsup:  :roflmao: OJ HIT 118 BACK TO EARTH CALLING ALL HOPPERS LINE M UPPP
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: that's cool


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

prop's to oj for swingin big inches dont pay no mind to the shit talkers there's allways someone talkin crap and dont hop nuthin.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

here the vid of the NLRA 2007 "WINNER</span>
<a href=\'http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc\' target=\'_blank\'>http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc</a>
<span style=\'colorrange\'>this is all i gots to say


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 8 2007, 12:10 AM~9181003
> *here the vid of the NLRA 2007 "WINNER</span>
> <a href=\'http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc\' target=\'_blank\'>http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc</a>
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>this is all i gots to say
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 7 2007, 11:10 PM~9181003
> *here the vid of the NLRA 2007 "WINNER</span>
> <a href=\'http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc\' target=\'_blank\'>http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc</a>
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>this is all i gots to say
> *


sick brother :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 8 2007, 01:08 PM~9184049
> *sick brother :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Nov 7 2007, 10:23 PM~9180792
> *EXACTLY YOUR POST WAS NOT RELEVANT YOU SAID IM NOT INTO HOPPERS I DONT KNOW THESE GUYS WHO WERE TALKING ABOUT SO WHY EVEN GET INVOLVED IN THE CONVERSATION LIKE I SAID I SPEAK ON IT ONLY CAUSE THAT IS MY NEPHEW IM NOT UP IN HERE CURSING ANYONE OUT DISRESPECTING ANYONES CLUB IM JUST A READER NOW IM NOT IN ALL THE BULL BUT THIS IS MY FAM AND I WAS THERE AND HE SHOULD BE GIVEN CREDIT FOR EVEN SHOWING UP AS FAR AS AN NLRA SHOW IF THAT IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HE DOESNT NEED TO ATTEND THAT SHOW PEACE
> *


Hey these opinions are not the opinions of the NLRA, so don't let anyone run you away from our show, because they have there own opionion, the NLRA didn't have a problem with anyones vehicle and if we did you would have none that day, so see you ALL at the next show, and keep on having fun, putting it down, and supporting each other, Mr.Buck Vice Press NLRA


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

P.S post more pic of the show we want to see what you got we'll be watching


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;DON'T HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;DON'T HAT JUST DO WHAT IT DO AND DO UR BEST;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 9 2007, 07:12 AM~9189793
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;DON'T HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;DON'T HAT JUST DO WHAT IT DO AND DO UR BEST;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


That right BIG AL I know we'll see you sunday in Tustin right at Tustin High and don't forget the toys


----------



## MzCadi (Aug 14, 2006)

To All who ain't knowin "Big Girl Got it Crakin Too" This car show was a great hit. I'm Looking forward to the next one coming up. See all you so call Brand new rida there.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MzCadi_@Nov 9 2007, 10:08 PM~9195197
> *To All who ain't knowin "Big Girl Got it Crakin Too"  This car show was a great hit.  I'm Looking forward to the next one coming up.  See all you so call Brand new rida there.
> *


 Aren't you the the chick with the two-tone cutlass with the afro puffs?


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

post more pic of show


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so is u all going to be at the tustin show and hop?????????????????????????????????????????????????BIG AL


----------



## MzCadi (Aug 14, 2006)

To Answer Crenshaw's Findest. "Hell no" I hit my own switchs and always have. I'm not just mouth O get my drift!


----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































































































heres a few for you


----------



## Big-Jay (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peteie72_@Nov 10 2007, 11:38 PM~9201405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peteie72_@Nov 10 2007, 10:38 PM~9201405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT PETEIE72 THAT WAS FUNNY SEND MORE IF YOU CAN


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on every body send in your best pic of the show, what ever you like the best let us see & enjoy it with you


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MzCadi_@Nov 10 2007, 08:49 PM~9200423
> *To Answer Crenshaw's Findest. "Hell no" I hit my own switchs and always have. I'm not just mouth O get my drift!
> *


Oh, okay!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: do'yo thang brown suga! :biggrin:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

hno: Who is going to be the hottest hopper next year can't wait get yo stuff 2gether :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YOU ALL JSUT KEEP UR EYES ON DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 ;;FOR NEXT YEAR WE GOING TO DO BIG THANGS;;;GOT IT;;GOT IT;;I HEARD THAT THE PINK ELCO JUST DID 85 INCHES IN TUSTIN;;DID SOME ONE SEE IT;;LET RED'S KNOW;;THANKS


----------

